# New girl from AZ



## hoytgirl15 (Aug 2, 2011)

Hi! I am new to Archery Talk and kinda new to archery. I would love to meet some great shooters


----------



## ARthumper (Sep 7, 2010)

Welcome! You will get all kinds of shooters here. Good luck!


----------



## bowhunter8point (Jun 13, 2011)

Welcome


----------



## HamptonSM (May 13, 2011)

Welcome to AT, it's a great place to learn, check out the how to videos and the state forum for events.


----------



## McChesney (Jan 5, 2009)

Glad you joined us...you will find tons of information on here, and it is quite addicting!


----------



## Tim Roberts (Jul 13, 2002)

hoytgirl15.


----------



## Bronion30 (Jul 9, 2005)

Welcome to AT!!


----------



## daisyduke (May 18, 2011)

Welcome sweetie, enjoy!!!:wink:


----------



## JStinson (Aug 24, 2008)

Hey Newbie! Welcome to the site.
I'm sure you'll love it -- I certainly do!
See you around,
Jack
www.deerhuntingishard.blogspot.com


----------



## SwampDog32 (Jan 3, 2008)

Welcome to the site!


----------



## Dthbyhoyt (Dec 4, 2004)

:welcome: 2 ArcheryTalk


----------



## hoytgirl15 (Aug 2, 2011)

Wow! Thanks for the welcome guys. I can already see I'm gonna like it on here


----------



## bushmasterar15 (Oct 23, 2004)

Welcome to Archery Talk. There are alot of 3-d shoots and indoor leagues depending where you are located here in Arizona. I'm up
in Northern AZ by the White Mountains.


----------



## hoytgirl15 (Aug 2, 2011)

Thanks I have been to a few 3-D shoots and love em. I'm by Prescott. Yeah, I bet there are a lot over there.


bushmasterar15 said:


> Welcome to Archery Talk. There are alot of 3-d shoots and indoor leagues depending where you are located here in Arizona. I'm up
> in Northern AZ by the White Mountains.


----------



## rycountryboy (Feb 21, 2008)

*:welcome: to AT*


----------



## daltongang (Jul 29, 2009)

Welcome to ArcheryTalk! :darkbeer:


----------



## Ol' Toxey (Dec 8, 2008)

kkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk


----------



## busdriver51 (Jan 21, 2009)

Welcome, this is a Great site for Learning and having Fun. Hope you Enjoy it as much as I do.


----------



## rdneckhillbilly (Jan 25, 2010)

You've come to the right place. Welcome to AT!


----------



## Make It Happen (Oct 26, 2010)

Hi, age, married, height color eyes please? Joking.... Hey can't help I'm from jersey. Welcome


----------



## hoytgirl15 (Aug 2, 2011)

Thanks guys. Dang I got 261 views, thats crazy!


----------



## Dookie (Nov 29, 2010)

Welcome! I'm in the canyon (south rim).


----------



## johngtb (Sep 15, 2011)

Welcome!! 

Great place for information. Plug into your states forum also. You will find good local info as well.


----------



## cptbrain (Dec 16, 2007)

Welcome!


----------



## asa1485 (Jan 16, 2008)

Welcome to the insane asylum


----------



## Stinger3G (Jul 16, 2012)

hoytgirl15 said:


> Thanks guys. Dang I got 261 views, thats crazy!


The only thread i ever started has almost 9,000 but thats cuz of a ranting and raving approach i used to get responses.


----------

